# Kernel 3.17.7 and nvidia driver

## Princess Nell

The combination does not work here - a known problem?

```
[   40.053886] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[   40.057304] NVRM: VM: nv_alloc_contig_pages: DMA address not in addressable range of device 0000:01:00 (0x1388cd000, 0x0-0xffffffff)

[   40.057579] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x24:0xc:1167)

[   40.057583] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

[   40.057608] NVRM: nvidia_frontend_open: minor 0, module->open() failed, error -5

```

It works fine with 3.16.5. The machine is a Thinkpad with NVS5400M configured for Optimus.

```
sys-kernel/aufs-sources-3.17.7

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-343.36

```

----------

## Princess Nell

Solved - worked on subsequent reboots.

----------

## netfab

I'm seeing this regularly (since months) on two different systems with newest nvidia drivers (kernel 3.14.x).

On a third system with older drivers, this seems to not happen.

I have not yet tried to downgrade the drivers on affected systems.

Usually, restarting xorg via the xdm service will fix it until next time it happens.

Please tell me if you see this error again in the future.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

stupid error messages are stupid

*subscribed*

I'm planning on switching from nouveau (desktop) to nvidia-drivers (without bumblebee)

so might hit those, too

will post here when I do so

----------

## netfab

 *netfab wrote:*   

> I'm seeing this regularly (since months) on two different systems with newest nvidia drivers (kernel 3.14.x).
> 
> On a third system with older drivers, this seems to not happen.
> 
> I have not yet tried to downgrade the drivers on affected systems.
> ...

 

For the record, since I upgraded both systems to nvidia-drivers-346.35

(about ten days ago), this error no longer occurs. Before the upgrade, this

could happen several times a day (could happen at each session logout).

Touching wood...

edit : not fixed, problem reported :

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/807287/

----------

